# What is the best way to get rid of the human scent



## hunter boy1991 (Nov 22, 2004)

*What is the best way to get rid of the human scent :sniper: *


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

find a mud hole and bathe in it and dont wipe it off


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

http://www.scentkiller.com/scentkiller.html#top


----------



## scrollmaster (Nov 15, 2004)

Scent Killer Gordy's Pal mentioned sold here locally at Wal-Mart stores.


----------



## go4thegusto (Sep 29, 2004)

Save your money and keep the wind in your face!


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

When there are places I hunt where deer can come from 360 degrees this bottle is the difference between gutting out a keeper or going home knowing the animal beat you. Is that always bad ? No.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

That scent killer works great. They have a stick deodorant for your pits that works great also.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

That kinda stuff works. I use carbon blast also.


----------



## scrollmaster (Nov 15, 2004)

I didn't know about the stick deoderant, I just use the small pump sprayer that comes with it and spray under my arms.


----------



## t_lowe_308 (Oct 31, 2004)

i always use scent away when im bow hunting and most of the time when im gun hunting. this stuff works great. try the ones with the fall blend.


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

Blakes Scent Rules:

-Shower before the hunt in ScentAway Body wash.
-Leave clothes in plastic garbage bags or "scent bags" from HS, and put a earth wafer in with them...
-Wash all unedrgarmits after everyother hunt.
-Wear rubber boots, LaCrosse Burly's early season, military bunny boots late season.
-Dont wear hunting clothes until you have exited the vehicle at your spot.
-Never wear your bibs and parka in the truck.
-Always cover the seats in your vehicle with hefty garbage bags while driving in longunderwear to hunting spot.
-Spray down with Scentkiller spray just before entering the woods.

You wont ever get all the scent away, but following those rules and setting your stand 25+ feet in the air has eliminated all of my problems.


----------



## JFarsdale (Nov 23, 2004)

That sounds like to mutch work. does it work. if so I may think about trying it


----------



## 870_Carbon_Express (Jan 5, 2005)

I agree with Blake. Using this method has gotten me closer to deer than I had ever thought possible. Take the time and put in the effort and you'll be happy with the results.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

go4thegusto said:


> Save your money and keep the wind in your face!


Absolutely the best idea. Or get high enough that it does not matter. I use scent sprays but WILL NOT hunt a stand if the wind is wrong.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I would have loved to have seen Ron get pulled over by that officer and all he had on was long underwear, try and explain that one Mr. Convict!!!

:laugh:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

go4thegusto wrote: 
Save your money and keep the wind in your face!



> Absolutely the best idea. Or get high enough that it does not matter


 :toofunny: :rollin:


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Shower 12 times a day WITHOUGHT SOAP OR SHAMPOO, dont fart, eat, or use the facilities for 3 days ahead of time, and wallow in the dirt apon ariving. :lol:


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

i never wash my coats or bibs unless there muddy and stuff then i will wash them in pure water with maybe a lil bit of non scented detergent but then i will do that in the spring and i will let them air dry by laying them upside down on the down wind side of evergreens or even lay them on the down wind side of evergreens to let that sappy scent cling to them. and it costs next 2 nothing. havent had a problem with them smelling me yet.


----------

